
A Big List of Interesting Programming Books Released in 2011 - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2011/12/16/interesting-programming-books-2011/
======
wwkeyboard
It would be nice to filter out the reprints, we all know about The Art of
Computer Programing. Having that second on your list of "Books Released in
2011" kind of kills the article's credibility.

~~~
acangiano
It's a new edition with an extra volume. How is that not new? :)

~~~
wwkeyboard
Exactly, that is the 4th item on the list.

